# Should I not read into this to much?



## eagleshot (Apr 18, 2011)

A bill has been introduced in the Massachusetts Legislature seeking to legalize marijuana for recreational purposes and to bring it under taxation and regulation.

    The bill, titled &#8220;The Cannabis Regulation and Taxation Act,&#8221; was drafted by Richard M. Evans, an attorney from Northampton. The bill would legalize the possession, consumption and sale of marijuana for people over 21 and establish a series of licenses requiring annual fees.

420times 000008881163XSmall 300x199 Bill To Legalize Marijuana In MassachusettsThe bill contains a lot of rules concerning cannabis packaging and licensing fees, but that is a good thing. Marijuana laws need to be specific, lest they get lost in the mire of &#8220;what ifs.&#8221; People want to know exactly what they are voting for.

Besides, the more specific a bill is, the less it can be demonized by lies from its opponents.

Massachusetts is going to be another legalization battleground, and it is a place where we have a good chance of winning. But it is up to us &#8211; the marijuana activists &#8211; and to those in MA who want to see this bill passed. Share stories and speak out; if you live in MA, contact your representative and let them know you want this bill passed. And let them know that your vote depends on theirs.

Courtesy of: hXXp://the420times.com/2011/02/bill-to-legalize-marijuana-in-massachusetts/


----------



## nova564t (Apr 18, 2011)

You need to nix that live link, not allowed here. Relace tt with xx.


----------



## eagleshot (Apr 18, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> You need to nix that live link, not allowed here. Relace tt with xx.



Sorry! Just trying to credit to the real writer, didn't want to get hit with Copywrite laws

So... does anyone think this will ever happen? I'm not surprised it's MA, because they are well known for taking everything! Hence the nickname "Taxachusetts"


----------



## The New Girl (Apr 18, 2011)

Remember the Boston Tea Party? MA will not let this through in your wildest dreams, they are Puritan based, maybe in 2030 when most in office are dead... or when most think it's a good thing for the rest of the world and they are pressured not to be last...


----------



## BBFan (Apr 21, 2011)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Remember the Boston Tea Party? MA will not let this through in your wildest dreams, they are Puritan based, maybe in 2030 when most in office are dead... or when most think it's a good thing for the rest of the world and they are pressured not to be last...


 
MA is way ahead of many other states.  Less than 1 oz has been decriminalized to an infraction with a $100.00 fine.  Most states that could have you incarcerated.  Many of us hope that our states will get as progressive!

Not quite as Puritan as they were 200 years ago.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 23, 2011)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Remember the Boston Tea Party? MA will not let this through in your wildest dreams, they are Puritan based, maybe in 2030 when most in office are dead... or when most think it's a good thing for the rest of the world and they are pressured not to be last...


 
Your way off...  The Boston Tea party was bc England wanted to tax us on sales of thier tea here on US soil...??  That also was hundreds of years ago...  times change rather quickly...  

Mass has already decriminalized so if your caught with anything less then 25g i believe its just a $100 ticket...  Also Mass is in a huge deficit, like Cali, and the revenues from legalizing & taxing mj will raise funds to be put towards that deficit or other areas such as Education....   Also you would be saving literally millions upon millions of dollars by no longer trying to lock someone up for small amounts of mj....  

I would not be surprised in the least if this passes in Mass *very soon....*


----------



## Mutt (Apr 23, 2011)

I love how history gets distorted and twisted even when the info is right there.
just like the original purpose of the civil war. 
I'm a revolutionary war fan. stands for everything I beleive in Peace, Freedom, and Prosperity. Those men that signed that Constitution were brilliant. If you read there diary's and memoirs of Thomas Paine, Jefferson, Franklin and look at today....nothing now is the way it should be.



			
				Thomas Jefferson said:
			
		

> &#8220;Whenever any form of government becomes destructive of these ends life,  liberty, and the pursuit of happiness it is the right of the people to  alter or abolish it, and to institute new government...&#8221;


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 24, 2011)

Agreed.

I find it hard to believe that people still believe they`re free...


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 24, 2011)

We are free of the oppression and tyranny that was around 200 years ago, sadly it's been replaced with an alternative version.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 24, 2011)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that people still believe they`re free...



Not to talk politics, however, I wouldn't complain--we are truly far freer than most of the rest of the world.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll not be moving any time soon, this place is screwed, but it's home!


----------



## johnnybuds (Apr 24, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I'll not be moving any time soon, this place is screwed, but it's home!




This is true:48:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 29, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Not to talk politics, however, I wouldn't complain--we are truly far freer than most of the rest of the world.


 
Really?

I suppose it depends on your definition of freedeom.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 30, 2011)

Being able to use internet when we want, a good thing. Being able to speak out without fear of death, good thing. Having the freedom to choose our next leader (without bloodshed), a good thing. These, I define as freedom!

We have problems, but who doesn't??


----------

